# Taming technique for golds



## Jrock23 (Jan 26, 2016)

Taming technique for those of you with golden tegus.. Btw please stop water taming training your tegu it focuses them into submission. It you bath them just let them bath and put them back inside there home... This is a new technique that I have been working on for the past few days and i'm starting to see good results. However I could capture to tongue because of course my camera phone sucks.. I feed my gold carrots (veggies) thru a tube that I also you to feed my sugar gliders.. My tegu likes it he didn't bite, didn't freak out as I rubbed his back. This method as allow my tegu to lick my skin to taste my scent... However it's always a positive experience for us both..


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 7, 2016)

Interesting technique for sure. Mine so far do not like eating as soon as I offer the food. They will pay close attention to me putting it in and then maybe a minute or two later they will come down to investigate.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Definitely shyer than Argies, still the right approach can result in positive response. Trick is finding it.


----------

